# Aussie Stock Horses. This Guy Is Cool! Watch!! :D



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I found this guy's video through a link on FB & thought he was pretty fun to watch!
Take a look


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh man, I absolutely adore this stuff, that was EPIC to watch. I love how relaxed and quiet his horses are, he's an amazing rider. This stuff impresses me SO much more then that Road To The Horse stuff - this is SUCH a better way to show off the talents of natural horsemanship. 

So so awesome.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Totally agree  The man himself was rather entertaining too ha ha I loved the last part when his "No1" horse seemed so calm with all the others on top of him.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

That was awesome!!!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree!! I love watching stuff like this! So impressive.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

that was so awesome!!!


----------



## barrelburner06 (Jan 29, 2011)

That is amazing!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:shock: Wow, very impressive!
Definitely going to be sharing this video with others.....

Can't even imagine the amount of time that went into training.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

That. Was. EPIC. A TRUE horseman and gorgeous willing horses by his side...and under him.Lol Amazing.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All I can say is awesome. I can't wait to show people!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He actually has a very good sense of humor too. I've seen his performance live last week and it was great.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Too bad he had to fit it all into just 6 minutes but yes he did seem very funny & the horses were gorgeous too.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

That was AMAZING!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great video!! Thanks for sharing that!! Guy and those horses have some definite skill!!!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I loved it. Especially when the one horse was laying down and the others stood over him/her


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

what a performer! thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

That was fantastic, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW. That was spectacular. I wonder how much it would cost to fly him here to train my Whiskey??? lol


----------

